# Victory VAP's V1, V3, V6 ??



## GlennMac (Oct 21, 2006)

Victory VAP's what are everyones thoughts on the differences between the three ? Are the V1 worth the extra $$ ?


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

VAP V3's are the way I would go. V6's aren't quite as consistant in weight as the others.


----------



## twesterfield (Jul 19, 2012)

For the price id vote v3 also, that's what I picked up. I'm not a pro by any means, but shoot very well, and at 20 yards I haven't seen a difference in group size of the v3's compared to my Gold Tip Pro Hunters, so for me at least, I dont think I'd see the benefits for the extra $$

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I have shot v1's and v6's side by side never had a single issue with the v6's not grouping with the v1's. I have now since switched to v6's myself and won't go back no need to spend the extra money on arrows when I can't see a difference. Even if they vary 3-4 grains a shaft (haven't had that big of variance just picked a number) after components and everything else is added to the arrow even with v1's you will get that from variations in glue amounts and tolerances in the manufacturing of said items.

I am sure I am going against the current and will get worked over for it but in my experience, I can't shoot good enough to notice a difference in the two. I keep 6" groups consistent at 60 yards and I am happy with that. Most gear today is way more capable then any human is going to be able to get out of it, after that it is all marketing and being conditioned to think we need those IMO.


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

For hunting distances or informal target the V6s will be fine. If you are going to use them for 3d, usually out to 50 yds, I'd go with the V3s. If you are going to use them for longer distances, such as NFAA field shoots, I'd recommend the V1s. It's important to remember that in order of importance it's spine, weight, then straightness when it comes to picking arrows, but as someone else mentioned, you should expect better quality control in spine and weight with a tighter tolerance in straightness. I get my VAPs from BowHunterSuperStore.com, which, I find, has the best prices.


----------



## ewinn (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks everyone for their input. This site is great. I literally wanted to know the answer to the original post and found exactly what I was looking for.

Cheers!


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

I've shot them all extensively. I honestly haven't been able to tell any difference between the 3.* I shoot the V3s.* Good middle ground. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------

